# Evolving Styles



## Katriel (Sep 27, 2016)

Same subject comparison, though different media!

Ekans in April 2016, traditional:





Ekans in September 2016, digital:





What about you, have an old art piece to put side by side with a newer one?


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 27, 2016)

*March something*





*To a few days ago*





I have gotten better but, I'm still climbing if you know what I mean.


----------



## Katriel (Sep 27, 2016)

Neat! I certainly know that feeling, yeah


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 27, 2016)

I like snakes. I like these snakes.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 27, 2016)

I would show something with color, but this is my usual example. Difference between the drawings is about two years. The top was sometime in 2014, the bottom in May 2016.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 28, 2016)

Evolving skills..


Before.






After


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 28, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> Evolving skills..
> 
> 
> Before.
> ...


Tiny tiny tiny tiny details everywhere ahh! Anyway the contouring shadows are pretty good. Imo it would benefit from a defined light source for more depth, but that's up to you


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Tiny tiny tiny tiny details everywhere ahh! Anyway the contouring shadows are pretty good. Imo it would benefit from a defined light source for more depth, but that's up to you




Maybe when I add a body to him.. lol


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 29, 2016)

Here is my progress.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 29, 2016)

narutogod123 said:


> Here is my progress.
> 
> View attachment 13832


----------



## jangnan (Oct 2, 2016)

man all that nice improvement
heres mine from a couple months back eheheh


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 3, 2016)

i went from the first on tho the second one


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

jfc


----------

